# Welp, I made the decision to switch to an Electric Car



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

Yup. I've done it. The high gas prices finally pushed me over the edge. The thing is this isn't a gas spike. Prices aren't going down any time soon, probably for several years and last month, driving only part time, I racked up a gas bill of just under $700. So I started looking.

First to looked for a Ford Mach E. Non available. Or if they are dealers are marking them up up to $15k over sticker. Next was the Kia EV6, great car, but again none are available unless you pay a ridiculous dealer mark-up.

So I settled on a Chevy Bolt EUV. I originally didn't not consider it because it looks so small. Also the Bolt is lacking in range (247 miles) and power (200 HP). But with the $6,300 mark down means I could buy one brand new for under $30k plus dealers are offering good money for trades. So an EV car finally makes sense. I figure to drive this one for 1 to 2 years until the better EVs come available. Thinking the Chevy Blazer for the next purchase.

I put the deposit down yesterday and I have a build date of July 5th. So I should have it in about a month. Excited to see if they are as good as people say they are.


----------



## CasinoPlayer1969 (7 mo ago)

Mr.Do said:


> Yup. I've done it. The high gas prices finally pushed me over the edge. The thing is this isn't a gas spike. Prices aren't going down any time soon, probably for several years and last month, driving only part time, I racked up a gas bill of just under $700. So I started looking.
> 
> First to looked for a Ford Mach E. Non available. Or if they are dealers are marking them up up to $15k over sticker. Next was the Kia EV6, great car, but again none are available unless you pay a ridiculous dealer mark-up.
> 
> ...


If your current car has good trade in value, which I’m sure it does, you made a wise decision. I‘m not sure but you may also get a tax credit. Also if you haven’t committed to trading in your car, look into CarMax, they are offering great money on cars, you could use that as leverage if you do trade it in.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I think we have a record number of EV threads running. Not hard to imagine why.



Mr.Do said:


> So I settled on a Chevy Bolt EUV. I originally didn't not consider it because it looks so small. Also the Bolt is lacking in range (247 miles) and power (200 HP). But with the $6,300 mark down means I could buy one brand new for under $30k plus dealers are offering good money for trades. So an EV car finally makes sense. I figure to drive this one for 1 to 2 years until the better EVs come available. Thinking the Chevy Blazer for the next purchase.


Congrats and welcome to the EV family. I can tell you one thing right away, the Bolt's 200HP motor does not lack power. At all. I promise you that. You will actually be amazed at how much acceleration there is when you need it.

Also, I have yet to be defeated loading up a rider's luggage in my Bolt. It does get tight at times though. Most riders that get in comment how much bigger the car is on the inside than it appears on the outside. And it's a smooth, comfortable ride. I think you will be happy with your choice!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

CasinoPlayer1969 said:


> If your current car has good trade in value, which I’m sure it does, you made a wise decision. I‘m not sure but you may also get a tax credit. Also if you haven’t committed to trading in your car, look into CarMax, they are offering great money on cars, you could use that as leverage if you do trade it in.


He won't get a tax credit. He _may_ get a tax rebate though, depending on his state. In California the state pays out $2500-$4500 in the form of a rebate check on pure electrics. There are also local incentives in many areas, and electric utility discounts.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Mr.Do said:


> Yup. I've done it. The high gas prices finally pushed me over the edge. The thing is this isn't a gas spike. Prices aren't going down any time soon, probably for several years and last month, driving only part time, I racked up a gas bill of just under $700. So I started looking.
> 
> First to looked for a Ford Mach E. Non available. Or if they are dealers are marking them up up to $15k over sticker. Next was the Kia EV6, great car, but again none are available unless you pay a ridiculous dealer mark-up.
> 
> ...


I'll get 4x the mileage out of my F-150 for that same $30,000 than you will out of that egg beater.

I'm also more likely to survive an accident too.

Electric SUV with 800+ mile range will beat me on profitablity on investment most likely, none currently available yet.


----------



## CasinoPlayer1969 (7 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> He won't get a tax credit. He _may_ get a tax rebate though, depending on his state. In California the state pays out $2500-$4500 in the form of a rebate check on pure electrics. There are also local incentives in many areas, and electric utility discounts.


Oh that’s right. The tax credit ran out for Tesla and Chevy.


----------



## CasinoPlayer1969 (7 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I'll get 4x the mileage out of my F-150 for that same $30,000 than you will out of that egg beater.
> 
> I'm also more likely to survive an accident too.
> 
> Electric SUV with 800+ mile range will beat me on profitablity on investment most likely, none currently available yet.


You drive an F150 for Uber?


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

Yeah, getting a great offer on my trade was another factor. I currently drive a 2017 Lincoln MKZ Reserve edition. The car has 94,000 miles on it and they are giving me $19k for trade. I only paid $24k for it in January 2020 when it only had 30k miles on it. Getting $19k is a slam dunk in my opinion. While it is true Chevy's doesn't qualify for the Fed rebate anymore it still qualifies for the Texas one which is $2,500 so that's something.

Running the cost calculations. I figured my 5 year cost for power, maintenace & insurance. I figure to drive about 25,000 miles a year and for gas to cost $4.50 a gallon an here is what I came up with;

Lincoln MKZ: $31,868.18
Chevy Bolt EUV: $13,117.25


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Mr.Do said:


> Yeah, getting a great offer on my trade was another factor. I currently drive a 2017 Lincoln MKZ Reserve edition. The car has 94,000 miles on it and they are giving me $19k for trade. I only paid $24k for it in January 2020 when it only had 30k miles on it. Getting $19k is a slam dunk in my opinion. While it is true Chevy's doesn't qualify for the Fed rebate anymore it still qualifies for the Texas one which is $2,500 so that's something.
> 
> Running the cost calculations. I figured my 5 year cost for power, maintenace & insurance. I figure to drive about 25,000 miles a year and for gas to cost $4.50 a gallon an here is what I came up with;
> 
> ...


vs a Tesla that would not get the rebate in TX because it had to be delivered out of state. LOL


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I'll get 4x the mileage out of my F-150 for that same $30,000 than you will out of that egg beater.
> 
> I'm also more likely to survive an accident too.
> 
> Electric SUV with 800+ mile range will beat me on profitablity on investment most likely, none currently available yet.


Voted most nonsensical post 2022.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Mr.Do said:


> Yeah, getting a great offer on my trade was another factor. I currently drive a 2017 Lincoln MKZ Reserve edition. The car has 94,000 miles on it and they are giving me $19k for trade. I only paid $24k for it in January 2020 when it only had 30k miles on it. Getting $19k is a slam dunk in my opinion. While it is true Chevy's doesn't qualify for the Fed rebate anymore it still qualifies for the Texas one which is $2,500 so that's something.
> 
> Running the cost calculations. I figured my 5 year cost for power, maintenace & insurance. I figure to drive about 25,000 miles a year and for gas to cost $4.50 a gallon an here is what I came up with;
> 
> ...


Last question. Are you in any way related to @Ms.Doe?


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Last question. Are you in any way related to @Ms.Doe?


No, Don't know who that is, sorry. Mr Do is the name of a video game I used to play many years ago.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Mr.Do said:


> Yup. I've done it. The high gas prices finally pushed me over the edge. The thing is this isn't a gas spike. Prices aren't going down any time soon, probably for several years and last month, driving only part time, I racked up a gas bill of just under $700. So I started looking.
> 
> First to looked for a Ford Mach E. Non available. Or if they are dealers are marking them up up to $15k over sticker. Next was the Kia EV6, great car, but again none are available unless you pay a ridiculous dealer mark-up.
> 
> ...


Did you pay MSRP for the Bolt?


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

Illini said:


> Did you pay MSRP for the Bolt?


I sure did. They did want to add a few dealer options. $499 for window tint, $699 for a Lo-Jack system and $699 for something called an Environmental Package. But the only one I HAVE to take is the window tint. It's a little overpriced, but I'd end up getting my windows tinted anyways so that does not bother me too much. So the total before sales tax is $35,609.22

But I am also getting $19,000 for my trade and I only owe about $5,500 for it so I only will need to finance about $22,000 which gives me a 60 months payment of about $420. Not too bad.


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

One thing I am wondering about is whether Uber knows that there is a difference between the Bolt EV and the Bolt EUV. Because I looked up to see if the Bolt qualified for a driver's car. It does but only for UberX and Uber Green. Uber Confort does not qualify, which is odd because I sat in the back and there is more room in the back of the Bolt than there is in the back of my Lincoln, which does qualify as a Comfort car.


----------



## CasinoPlayer1969 (7 mo ago)

Mr.Do said:


> No, Don't know who that is, sorry. Mr Do is the name of a video game I used to play many years ago.


I loved that game. I thought that’s why you picked that name.


----------



## CasinoPlayer1969 (7 mo ago)

Mr.Do said:


> I sure did. They did want to add a few dealer options. $499 for window tint, $699 for a Lo-Jack system and $699 for something called an Environmental Package. But the only one I HAVE to take is the window tint. It's a little overpriced, but I'd end up getting my windows tinted anyways so that does not bother me too much. So the total before sales tax is $35,609.22
> 
> But I am also getting $19,000 for my trade and I only owe about $5,500 for it so I only will need to finance about $22,000 which gives me a 60 months payment of about $420. Not too bad.


You’ll save that in gas. Great deal.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I bought my first EV back in in 2019, a BMW i3, GF is driving it. Sold my 2011 Mercedes BlueTec , got $16K for it. ($4K over Book)
Then, got a check of $3600 from MB of USA for a Class action Lawsuit. 
Checked out the Tesla Y, what a piece of Junk. All it's got going for it is the Range.
Got me a 2019 Audi E-tron, Premium Plus Edition. What a Car.
Nope, not going to drive Pax around in it.


----------



## JessSan747 (7 mo ago)

Mr.Do said:


> Yup. I've done it. The high gas prices finally pushed me over the edge. The thing is this isn't a gas spike. Prices aren't going down any time soon, probably for several years and last month, driving only part time, I racked up a gas bill of just under $700. So I started looking.
> 
> First to looked for a Ford Mach E. Non available. Or if they are dealers are marking them up up to $15k over sticker. Next was the Kia EV6, great car, but again none are available unless you pay a ridiculous dealer mark-up.
> 
> ...


I wish I could,I can't afford a 30k car.I just paid off my own car


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Snowblind said:


> Checked out the Tesla Y, what a piece of Junk. All it's got going for it is the Range.


what didn't you like about it? how does it compare to others in that price range and in what way?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

og bunky said:


> what didn't you like about it? how does it compare to others in that price range and in what way?


The E-tron charges much faster. Full Leather Interior, much more electronic options than the Tesla. Well designed and workmanship is outstanding compared to the Tesla Y.
The E-Tron also feels much more robust, no rattles, a solid Car.
Audi Customer Service is stellar, and I got an extended warranty with it. (paid extra for that, of course)

It is also less noisy than the Tesla. Absolutely quiet inside, the Sound system is out of this world.
The Audi feels like a luxury ride, and the interior is spectacular. Good acceleration, fantastic handling, and great technology all around.
I drove them [ Model Y and S] and the Audi E-tron feels like a Tank compared to them.
Again, all they have going for them is the Range [40 miles more than mine] and the outstanding Network of Charging Stations around the States. Btw, I have an Tesla Adapter, so I can use them if I have to, but charge mostly at Home.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

are they both in the same price range, or are we comparing two different classes of cars?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Snowblind said:


> Again, all they have going for them is the Range [40 miles more than mine] and the outstanding Network of Charging Stations around the States. Btw, I have an Tesla Adapter, so I can use them if I have to, but charge mostly at Home.


Hmm. Not true. You can't plug an E-Tron into the charging network you are referencing. You can only plug into a Tesla "Destination Charger" (AC), which charges at a far slower rate than a Tesla Supercharger (DC).

Damn nice car though!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

og bunky said:


> are they both in the same price range, or are we comparing two different classes of cars?


E-Trons start at 20 grand than a Model 3.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> E-Trons start at 20 grand than a Model 3.


20 higher than?


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> Hmm. Not true. You can't plug an E-Tron into the charging network you are referencing. You can only plug into a Tesla "Destination Charger" (AC), which charges at a far slower rate than a Tesla Supercharger (DC).
> 
> Damn nice car though!


tesla sc's dont yet support charging of non tesla vehicles, right?

i have seen tesla-to-j1772 adapters but i figured those were mainly for use with home chargers where they have a tesla charger installed but also have a non tesla ev


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

should also mention that all the adapters I've seen to date, to or from j1772, seem to be capped at about 80a max for anything under $200. so there is going to be a major bottleneck in charging speed at any non native charger, and is best reserved for "emergency" and multi hour charging


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

og bunky said:


> should also mention that all the adapters I've seen to date, to or from j1772, seem to be capped at about 80a max for anything under $200. so there is going to be a major bottleneck in charging speed at any non native charger, and is best reserved for "emergency" and multi hour charging


It remains to be seen. Elon originally stated that the Tesla SC network would be opened up by end of last year. In the US that has not happened, as best I know. IF it happens, the amount of power that can be drawn by a non-Tesla will be determined by how Tesla implements the facility. A Tesla car uses the same J7772 protocol that non-Teslas use (remember I told you the amount of current the car will try and draw is based on the signaling from the station). Unless Tesla adds a CCS charge cord to the stations (seems unlikely) there will have to be an adapter (sold only by Tesla?) that will act to both activate the station, and inform the car of the charging capabilities of the station. And, the adapter will have to be designed to allow the max charging speed from the station (up to what the vehicle can handle).... or not.

There are a lot of technical details to work out, again IF Tesla proceeds. I have learned to believe anything that comes out of Elon's mouth. Not that he is dishonest or intentionally misleading. He's not. He just is well known for making statements about things that don't materialize. It's just a function of his genius. We have to take the good with the bad, and thankfully there's a LOT more good.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

og bunky said:


> tesla sc's dont yet support charging of non tesla vehicles, right?
> 
> i have seen tesla-to-j1772 adapters but i figured those were mainly for use with home chargers where they have a tesla charger installed but also have a non tesla ev


I paid $55K +Tax + extended Warranty ($3K)
Yes, you can use the E-tron on most Tesla Chargers (NOT the SUPERCHARGERS). with the "Tesla Tab" Adapter.
So I will get the Juice at 48 Amps only. Really don't care. I got a Level 2 Charger at Home, 12 KWh Solar, don't pay for the Juice.
My BMW takes 3.5 hours to be fully charged, the E-tron some 6 hours.
All good.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Snowblind said:


> Yes, you can use the E-tron on most Tesla Chargers (NOT the SUPERCHARGERS). with the "Tesla Tab" Adapter.
> So I will get the Juice at 48 Amps only.


Again, awesome car. But people think of "most Tesla chargers" as the Supercharger network. When you are referring to the Destination Chargers typically found at hotel parking lots and in people's garages, you really should state "Destination Chargers". Just sayin'. ;>

Moreover, you will not get 48 amps out of _most_ public destination chargers. I have yet to plug in to a destination charger (which are just Tesla Wall Connectors in a housing) that charged higher than 20 amps. Hotels and other locations that provide DCs are doing so for convenience of their customers and as a marketing tool. But they don't typically spend the money (or the electricity) on the circuit that feeds the DC to provide 48 amps. It's usually a smaller circuit.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Snowblind said:


> Tesla Tab


I think you mean Tesla Ta*p*. It's the entity that makes one brand of the adapters. I have one too and prefer it over Brand X.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

speaking of DCs, can you shed any light on:









Tesla public chargers: 7kw chargers at supercharger lots


I plugged into the 7kw charger once, and didn't see any dollar amount being mentioned on the charging screen. how do these work? I'm assuming it's for when you need to be away from your car for more than say half an hour, and don't want to rack up any idle fees or otherwise tie up any...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I know one thing 
Those telsa model 3 cars hold their value bigtime


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> I bought my first EV back in in 2019, a BMW i3, GF is driving it. Sold my 2011 Mercedes BlueTec , got $16K for it. ($4K over Book)
> Then, got a check of $3600 from MB of USA for a Class action Lawsuit.
> Checked out the Tesla Y, what a piece of Junk. All it's got going for it is the Range.
> Got me a 2019 Audi E-tron, Premium Plus Edition. What a Car.
> ...


Nice looking car.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Did a little upgrading this weekend. 😋

















A lot of work.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Bolt EUV is too small? Good Lord you 'muricans are so spoiled


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Syn said:


> Bolt EUV is too small? Good Lord you 'muricans are so spoiled


Tell me something new.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Snowblind said:


> Did a little upgrading this weekend. 😋
> 
> View attachment 667200
> View attachment 667199
> ...


does it stop quicker?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

og bunky said:


> does it stop quicker?


seems like it 😛


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)




----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I cannot bring myself too purchaze an EV car. Our government has soured me too the idea until we get a Patriotic admin then maybe Ill entertain that idea. Ive owned 4 prii. Paid 5k too 7.5k for all of them. They have generated enough income too purchase 4 or 5 EV's but Im an American so I must destroy our atmosphere Lol. Idiots


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

I got a Bolt EUV last month. It’s big enough and zippy around town. To get the extra 1$/ride I had to delete my other car from my profile. Takes 8-10 hours to charge from empty at home. I’m getting around 4.0mi/kWh. Range is around 250 or so. 

Charges incredibly slow. I’ve been working down to about 50% and turbo charging for a half hour mid shift and it maybe gets back only about 80 miles. Know where the chargers are at! You have to have shift planning and conserve energy whenever possible. But no matter how much planning you do, a 30 mile trip into the ether will potentially destroy yourwhole game plan. Cause that’s like 30 mins there, 30 mins back and then potentially 30 minutes to just get your range back.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Steve412 said:


> I got a Bolt EUV last month. It’s big enough and zippy around town. To get the extra 1$/ride I had to delete my other car from my profile. Takes 8-10 hours to charge from empty at home. I’m getting around 4.0mi/kWh. * Range is around 250 or so.*
> 
> Charges incredibly slow. I’ve been working down to about 50% and turbo charging for a half hour mid shift and it maybe gets back only about 80 miles. Know where the chargers are at! You have to have shift planning and conserve energy whenever possible. But no matter how much planning you do, a 30 mile trip into the ether will potentially destroy yourwhole game plan. Cause that’s like 30 mins there, 30 mins back and then potentially 30 minutes to just get your range back.


That is the advertized range, when new. Over time, range will decline.

Actual range, in extreme cold or extreme heat will be much lower.

If you do any hard acceleration or fast highway driving, range will be even lower.

If advertized range is 250 miles, real-world range, with aforementioned factors, probably 200 ish or less. Thats not enough for an eight hour shift, as you found. So you are stuck fast-charging during the middle of your shift, which lowers your hourly earnings. I would absolutely not want to wait 30-60 mins when the pings are flowing! 

A typical hybrid has 550-600 mile range on a tank. Even with sky high gas prices, gas is around 10% of gross. When gas was 2.50, it was 6% of my gross. With a 5 minute fill up, range goes from 550 miles to 1100 miles.

EV is obviously not the right choice for rideshare. Not yet.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

OldBay said:


> That is the advertized range, when new. Over time, range will decline.
> 
> Actual range, in extreme cold or extreme heat will be much lower.
> 
> ...


i had a hertz/uber Tesla Mode 3 (small and noisy clown car) for 8 weeks for $447 per week plus about $100 per week to power it that's $2368 per month, only about 200 to 220 mile range for me, driving it for uber is a joke, and drivers saying they get a lot more tips due to driving a tesla is not fully true,
i now drive a 2017 Lincoln MKX hybird black lable i still get nearly the same amount of tips, it's the car and driver, not just the car that get good tips.


i love seeing many uber drivers drive the tesla like the little old lady from pasadena trying to get more range..lol


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I bought a Bolt EUV last Friday. I had one on order, but a different dealership called me with a cancelled order so I ran right down and bought it. Paid MSRP, but of course then they zinged me for $799 dealer conveyance fee, $299 vin etch, and $999 paint protection. Chevy offers a $2000 Uber driver rebate. 

It's actually perfect for rideshare. The legroom in the back is massive, and the floor is totally flat. The trunk isn't that big until you drop the floor down to the lower level and pick up probably 8 inches more of vertical height.

Here's my issue of the day: I got documents uploaded and accepted over the weekend, but this morning Uber won't let me log in, telling me "your vehicle is not allowed to operate in Connecticut." Meanwhile Lyft had no problem with it. So now I am waiting for support to fix this so I can drive.

The Bolt EUV is rated at 247 miles on a charge. For my morning driving today I drove 122 miles, and the remaining range says 156 miles, for a total of 278 miles, so it's better than expected. I drove the entire morning in "one pedal driving," meaning I only used the accelerator pedal to change speed. The system will bring the car to a complete stop if you lift your foot off the accelerator. This system also recharges the battery when you use it. It was very smooth to use, and easy figure out.

The thing I really like about the Bolt is how normal it is. Most people won't realize it's an EV. The door handles are normal. All the controls on the dash are normal. There is zero learning curve for the driver or passenger.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> I bought a Bolt EUV last Friday. I had one on order, but a different dealership called me with a cancelled order so I ran right down and bought it. Paid MSRP, but of course then they zinged me for $799 dealer conveyance fee, $299 vin etch, and $999 paint protection. Chevy offers a $2000 Uber driver rebate.
> 
> It's actually perfect for rideshare. The legroom in the back is massive, and the floor is totally flat. The trunk isn't that big until you drop the floor down to the lower level and pick up probably 8 inches more of vertical height.
> 
> ...


re-submit it as a Bolt instead of a bolt EUV. What does your insurance card say? Mine said Bolt. I had this exact same issue with Uber.

I also have an EUV and agree with your breakdown but I’m sure some expert will tell us we’re both crazy.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Also the GM floor liners are worth buying if they gave you some points at the dealer for buying the car.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I would add that a far better mat for the Bolt is the Maxpider mats. Better than what Chevy offers. Better even than Weathertech. Those mats don't cover the dead pedal. Maxpider has best coverage.









Amazon.com: 3D MAXpider 2017-2020 Chevrolet Bolt Ev Kagu 1st Row Floormat - Black (L1CH08711509) : Automotive


Buy 3D MAXpider 2017-2020 Chevrolet Bolt Ev Kagu 1st Row Floormat - Black (L1CH08711509): Floor Mats - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com












Amazon.com: 3D MAXpider - L1CH08721509 All-Weather Floor Mats for Chevrolet Bolt EV 2017-2020 Custom Fit Car Floor Liners, Kagu Series (2nd Row, Black) : Automotive


Buy 3D MAXpider - L1CH08721509 All-Weather Floor Mats for Chevrolet Bolt EV 2017-2020 Custom Fit Car Floor Liners, Kagu Series (2nd Row, Black): Floor Mats - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

That’s for the EV and it might fit the EUV but I’m not sure. I got the fitted ones for 130 after coupons and tax etc for front and back. Would have bought the maxpider ones if they were available and a similar price.


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

Passengers will appreciate the 4 inches hip and 6 inches (half a torso) shoulder room they get back when the Blazer EV comes along if the dimensions stay the same. Wish the 4 cylinder got 24 mpg they claim combined, but it's more like 22 at best with more streets in the mix.
Not sure what I want to get yet as far as electric with every brand high pricing it seems like why get a Blazer SS for 60k when I get can get a Cadillac for 60 among other options. Got a loaded 2LT AWD Blazer at 39k. They want $47,595 for standard FWD electric, which would be around $34,000 regular gas version for the base 2LT. There's going to be lots of $50,000 competition. Hopefully more will get in the typical 30s eventually, or people are not going to be able to afford making the switch. Although $200ish more a month in payments (if 72 months mid 3% interest range for $13,000 more of a vehicle) would offset gas costs lately.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Steve412 said:


> re-submit it as a Bolt instead of a bolt EUV. What does your insurance card say? Mine said Bolt. I had this exact same issue with Uber.
> 
> I also have an EUV and agree with your breakdown but I’m sure some expert will tell us we’re both crazy.


 I tried that and now my insurance card acceptance has been pending all day. They really are idiots


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> I would add that a far better mat for the Bolt is the Maxpider mats. Better than what Chevy offers. Better even than Weathertech. Those mats don't cover the dead pedal. Maxpider has best coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "premium" all weather mats that Chevy sells are front and rear for $210. The drivers one does cover the dead pedal. They also make cheaper ones that just sit flat on the floor like a regular mat


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Steve412 said:


> Also the GM floor liners are worth buying if they gave you some points at the dealer for buying the car.


I got 7500 points which equals $75 for buying a $30k Bolt. I used the points towards all weather floor mats.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> I tried that and now my insurance card acceptance has been pending all day. They really are idiots


Yeah they took 4/5 days to look at my stuff, then fixed it, but disqualified my registration again. Go through help chat, it’s the only way I’ve ever gotten anything fixed. They’re morons.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> I got 7500 points which equals $75 for buying a $30k Bolt. I used the points towards all weather floor mats.


Yeah, I normally buy weather tech but after all the points I had from GM and I found a promo code online for 10% off. The floor liners fit great.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Atom guy said:


> The "premium" all weather mats that Chevy sells are front and rear for $210. The drivers one does cover the dead pedal. They also make cheaper ones that just sit flat on the floor like a regular mat


If you have that as a fact it means GM upgraded the mats. Good. My first Bolt, a 2019 model, came with the premium all-weather mats as a forced option, and did not cover the dead pedal.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I dont want to bust balls. What's your back up plan if you get deactivated. 
My wav van cost more than a bolt. Close to a Tesla. 
I have a great backup plan.
That's the #1 think that's horrible with rideshare.
You need to keep this in your back of your mind.
Everyday could be your last. Driver over 8 years now.
A big investment needs protection.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Can confirm it covers the dead pedal.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> If you have that as a fact it means GM upgraded the mats. Good. My first Bolt, a 2019 model, came with the premium all-weather mats as a forced option, and did not cover the dead pedal.


Yup. I bought them. They cover the dead pedal. Chevy still sells the more basic ones that don't


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Steve412 said:


> Yeah they took 4/5 days to look at my stuff, then fixed it, but disqualified my registration again. Go through help chat, it’s the only way I’ve ever gotten anything fixed. They’re morons.


Got declined again today with the message "the make and model are not approved to drive on the Uber platform." So I sent them screen shot of the $2000 Uber incentive from Chevy that Uber advertises on the app. How do you encourage drivers to buy a certain car, then deny it on the platform? Then I tweeted at Dara


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

I think the EUV is probably not keyed correctly onto the platform then. There’s realistic odds that me you and about 100 drivers are the only ones using the car on the platform.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Steve412 said:


> I think the EUV is probably not keyed correctly onto the platform then. There’s realistic odds that me you and about 100 drivers are the only ones using the car on the platform.


Yeah, that's what I figure too. Given what happened with the stop sale and battery recall, I doubt there's even 100 of us, lol. It's a great vehicle, though. It's working well on Lyft 😂


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Atom guy said:


> Yup. I bought them. They cover the dead pedal. Chevy still sells the more basic ones that don't


That's what you want! I promise you both the plain and the all-weather mats did not do that a couple of years ago.


----------



## Ah baba (5 mo ago)

Atom guy said:


> Yeah, that's what I figure too. Given what happened with the stop sale and battery recall, I doubt there's even 100 of us, lol. It's a great vehicle, though. It's working well on Lyft 😂


Keep me updated I am having the exact same problem. Bought the car got a $2000 credit but Uber says it isn’t approved to drive.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mr.Do said:


> Yup. I've done it. The high gas prices finally pushed me over the edge. The thing is this isn't a gas spike. Prices aren't going down any time soon, probably for several years and last month, driving only part time, I racked up a gas bill of just under $700. So I started looking.
> 
> First to looked for a Ford Mach E. Non available. Or if they are dealers are marking them up up to $15k over sticker. Next was the Kia EV6, great car, but again none are available unless you pay a ridiculous dealer mark-up.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your car until they take down the power grid. 😀


----------



## Ah baba (5 mo ago)

Ah baba said:


> Keep me updated I am having the exact same problem. Bought the car got a $2000 credit but Uber says it isn’t approved to drive.


Just wondering if there’s someone at Uber support who can answer as to why it wouldn’t. E approved


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Ah baba said:


> Just wondering if there’s someone at Uber support who can answer as to why it wouldn’t. E approved


Since it's a brand new model they probably don't have it in the system correctly yet. The first time I tried to add it I selected Chevrolet Bolt EUV from their list, and both documents got approved, but then I couldn't log on because the app said the vehicle wasn't approved. Then I deleted it, and tried to add it selecting just Chevrolet Bolt from the list. That time they approved the registration which says "chevrolet bolt EUV" but rejected the insurance card that just said "chevrolet bolt," saying that the vehicle wasn't approved


----------



## Ah baba (5 mo ago)

Atom guy said:


> Since it's a brand new model they probably don't have it in the system correctly yet. The first time I tried to add it I selected Chevrolet Bolt EUV from their list, and both documents got approved, but then I couldn't log on because the app said the vehicle wasn't approved. Then I deleted it, and tried to add it selecting just Chevrolet Bolt from the list. That time they approved the registration which says "chevrolet bolt EUV" but rejected the insurance card that just said "chevrolet bolt," saying that the vehicle wasn't approved


I just don’t understand or wan


Atom guy said:


> Since it's a brand new model they probably don't have it in the system correctly yet. The first time I tried to add it I selected Chevrolet Bolt EUV from their list, and both documents got approved, but then I couldn't log on because the app said the vehicle wasn't approved. Then I deleted it, and tried to add it selecting just Chevrolet Bolt from the list. That time they approved the registration which says "chevrolet bolt EUV" but rejected the insurance card that just said "chevrolet bolt," saying that the vehicle wasn't approved
> [/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ah baba (5 mo ago)

Atom guy said:


> Since it's a brand new model they probably don't have it in the system correctly yet. The first time I tried to add it I selected Chevrolet Bolt EUV from their list, and both documents got approved, but then I couldn't log on because the app said the vehicle wasn't approved. Then I deleted it, and tried to add it selecting just Chevrolet Bolt from the list. That time they approved the registration which says "chevrolet bolt EUV" but rejected the insurance card that just said "chevrolet bolt," saying that the vehicle wasn't approved


It’s just interesting since I too saw this on their website as a recommended vehicle and received a $2000 incentive to buy it. Just baffling to me.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Mine is approved as a regular bolt because my insurance card says Bolt instead of bolt euv. 

I would honestly go and make a package of documents to send in in the form of a pdf. Put a copy of your registration, your insurance, maybe a picture of your car, and a short note that explains that you don’t believe that Bolt EUV is in the system correctly and “hopefully” if a human sees it they will ok it.

They basically just added the option for the EUV a week or two ago because it wasn’t there when I got my car in early July. 

but I had the exact same things happen as you guys did. They claimed the Bolt EUV wasn’t an eligible car which is insane.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Ok, so last night before I went to bed, I uploaded the insurance card again - the exact same insurance card that got rejected multiple times this week. And wonder of wonders, this morning I was approved and ready to drive. I got no follow up from support, so I have no idea if they permanently fixed the problem or just pushed it through for me.


----------



## Ah baba (5 mo ago)

Atom guy said:


> Ok, so last night before I went to bed, I uploaded the insurance card again - the exact same insurance card that got rejected multiple times this week. And wonder of wonders, this morning I was approved and ready to drive. I got no follow up from support, so I have no idea if they permanently fixed the problem or just pushed it through for me.


----------



## Ah baba (5 mo ago)

Atom guy said:


> Ok, so last night before I went to bed, I uploaded the insurance card again - the exact same insurance card that got rejected multiple times this week. And wonder of wonders, this morning I was approved and ready to drive. I got no follow up from support, so I have no idea if they permanently fixed the problem or just pushed it through for me.


You are listing as the bolt or the bolt EUV?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Ah baba said:


> You are listing as the bolt or the bolt EUV?


The first time I tried to get it approved I selected Bolt EUV. The second time I selected Bolt. But looking on my app is says Bolt EUV.


----------



## Ah baba (5 mo ago)

Atom guy said:


> The first time I tried to get it approved I selected Bolt EUV. The second time I selected Bolt. But looking on my app is says Bolt EUV.


So they must have fixed it hopefully


----------



## Ah baba (5 mo ago)

Ah baba said:


> So they must have fixed it hopefully


Would love to see a screen shot. They still haven’t got mine approved. Is it able to be Uber x?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Ah baba said:


> Would love to see a screen shot. They still haven’t got mine approved. Is it able to be Uber x?


Yes, I did 2 Uber X trips today. I would've done more, but I've had to do Lyft all week and I needed to finish up getting their bonus.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Ok, I have now driven the 2022 Chevy Bolt EUV for a week of rideshare on Lyft (thanks to Uber's idiocy). Here are my initial thoughts:

Honestly the Bolt is fantastic. Coming from a 2017 Chevrolet Cruze hatchback the Bolt is better in every possible way. The Cruze is a dump truck in comparison. The Bolt is smoother, quieter, has more power, more room and is cheaper to fuel. I spent $58 on electricity charging at home for 650 miles of driving. Last month I spent $134 in gas to go the same distance in the Cruze.

One thing I wasn't sure I would like is the one pedal driving. Basically it drives like a golf cart. You push down on the gas, and the car goes. You ease up on the gas and the car slows, all the way to a stop if you let it. With a little practice you can drive without using the brakes at all, even in traffic and in and out of parking spots. I barely touched the actual brakes all week, and recharged the battery in the process.























The Bolt EUV is rated at 247 miles of range, but if you look at the last pic you'll see that the car was projecting a 286 mile range this morning when I started - 15% better than expected.

Can I complain? Sure. It's kinda boring looking, and those wheels are just atrocious. The touch screen locks out too much stuff when the car is in motion, like changing music on the bluetooth and loading the included maps app (haven't tried Apple CarPlay yet). And the dashboard seems like to was designed specifically to defy the placement of a cellphone holder unless you stick it to the windshield. Lastly, the seats aren't great. The front seats are hard, and the back seats seem to be designed to repel the passengers. They are totally flat and upright.


----------



## Ah baba (5 mo ago)

Atom guy said:


> Ok, I have now driven the 2022 Chevy Bolt EUV for a week of rideshare on Lyft (thanks to Uber's idiocy). Here are my initial thoughts:
> 
> Honestly the Bolt is fantastic. Coming from a 2017 Chevrolet Cruze hatchback the Bolt is better in every possible way. The Cruze is a dump truck in comparison. The Bolt is smoother, quieter, has more power, more room and is cheaper to fuel. I spent $58 on electricity charging at home for 650 miles of driving. Last month I spent $134 in gas to go the same distance in the Cruze.
> 
> ...


I like mine a lot as well. Hoping Uber will get our region figured out. Have you only charged at home?


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

For the phone mount I got one that goes on the dash and hangs over the screen. I also got one with a pop socket attachment cause all my magnet phone plates keep melting. 

this works great. If you prefer a magnet holder I’m sure there’s one like it. Basically just prep the dash and let the adhesive plate set up for a day if you can


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Atom guy said:


> One thing I wasn't sure I would like is the one pedal driving. Basically it drives like a golf cart. You push down on the gas, and the car goes. You ease up on the gas and the car slows, all the way to a stop if you let it. With a little practice you can drive without using the brakes at all, even in traffic and in and out of parking spots. I barely touched the actual brakes all week, and recharged the battery in the process.


Nice color on that car. Yeah, it takes surprisingly little time to get used to one pedal driving!

I swear by the magnetic phone holders that attach to the dash with the 3M stickie stuff. Has never failed, and I have found that mounting the phone above the center display to be an ideal location.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Ah baba said:


> I like mine a lot as well. Hoping Uber will get our region figured out. Have you only charged at home?


Yes, I had a home charger installed. I didn't use the installation offer from Chevy, because they only install a 240v plug so you can use the charger that's included with the EUV. I had my own hardwired that will charge the car faster - 11.5kwh vs 7.7kwh. So I took the alternative offer which is $500 in credit for the evGo network.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I like that Bolt. Nice Car. And for the "one pedal driving", my BMWi3 and the etron do the same. You'll re-learn how to drive, lol.
Couple of hints, maybe:
Get yourself a Tesla-Tap. If you ever get stranded somewhere, you might be able to use a Tesla Charger instead. These Adapters are about $200 or so.
Could be a Safer someday. Tesla Chargers are all over the place. (Do not use the Tesla Superchargers!)

Secondly, I have 2 EV's, but don't pay for Electricity, since I installed Solar at my Home, back in 2015. Went a bit overkill, because I had planned to get some eV's sooner or later.
Couple of weeks ago, went on a longer Trip from Long Beach to Paso Robles, Cambria, Pismo Beach and surrounding Areas. Had to use those "Electrify America" Superchargers. They would charge the Etron from 40-230 miles in less than 30 minutes. If you have an account with EA, it is even cheaper.
Enjoy your Bolt! 🙂


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> I like that Bolt. Nice Car. And for the "one pedal driving", my BMWi3 and the etron do the same. You'll re-learn how to drive, lol.
> Couple of hints, maybe:
> Get yourself a Tesla-Tap. If you ever get stranded somewhere, you might be able to use a Tesla Charger instead. These Adapters are about $200 or so.
> Could be a Safer someday. Tesla Chargers are all over the place. (Do not use the Tesla Superchargers!)
> ...


The one pedal driving is super easy to get used to. I now consider it a personal failure to use the actual brakes, lol. When I charged my Bolt on Thursday night at full charge it was showing me 295 miles - well above the 247 EPA rating. More than enough for the ride share driving I do.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

this is what the one mount I bought looks like in the EUV.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

This week I spent $63.84 for electricity to drive 847 miles in my Chevy Bolt EUV (charging at home). The last week of July I spent $148.50 on gas to drive 832 miles in my Chevy Cruze.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Is your electric .30-.32 there? That seems expensive.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Steve412 said:


> Is your electric .30-.32 there? That seems expensive.


My per kw rate is $.1299, but the BS fees essentially double it to $.277 all in. "Delivery fees," taxes, and other misc. charges get tacked on in my state. This bill does NOT include any EV charging. Look at this crap:


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Gotcha. We’re like 60% of that here. Your in home price is in line with what I pay for turbo charging(.31 per kWh)in Ohio and the PA turbo chargers are .24 and .12 per minute. The .12/min charger is in the most inconvenient location(of course)


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Snowblind said:


> Couple of weeks ago, went on a longer Trip from Long Beach to Paso Robles, Cambria, Pismo Beach and surrounding Areas. Had to use those "Electrify America" Superchargers. They would charge the Etron from 40-230 miles in less than 30 minutes. If you have an account with EA, it is even cheaper.


Those Paso and Pismo chargers have been a god send. Didn't exist a couple of years ago. That was a tough corridor to drive an EV through before Electrify America.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> This week I spent $63.84 for electricity to drive 847 miles in my Chevy Bolt EUV (charging at home). The last week of July I spent $148.50 on gas to drive 832 miles in my Chevy Cruze.


My hybrid gets 45mpg+. A tank of 12gal goes 550 miles and @ $4.00/gal, costs $48

550/ 48 = 11.45 miles per dollar. (Car cost 10K, no range anxiety)

847 / 63 = 13.44 miles per dollar. (Car cost 30K, must supercharge in middle of day)

A prius that gets 55mpg...

550 / 40 = 13.75 miles per dollar. (Car costs 15K, no range anxiety)

Do you all really think electricity is the way to go? And this is with gas prices sky high. What happens when gas goes back to 2.50-3/gal?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

OldBay said:


> My hybrid gets 45mpg+. A tank of 12gal goes 550 miles and @ $4.00/gal, costs $48
> 
> 550/ 48 = 11.45 miles per dollar. (Car cost 10K, no range anxiety)
> 
> ...


Have you shopped for cars lately? A $10k or $15k car is very old and high mileage. Why buy someone else's problem? My current car has 198k miles, and at the age where it needs more major repairs. An EV eliminates most of the routine maintenance required in a gas car, minimizes the brake jobs, etc. The only maintenance my EV calls for are tire rotations until 150k miles. Uber pays an extra $1 per trip when you use an EV as well.

When gas gets cheaper, electricity will also become cheaper. Even if my gas expense dropped back to $100/week, electricity is still cheaper. As for having to use a public charger, I don't drive enough to worry about ut that. I exclusively charge at home.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

“Hypothetical used car” guys are always the best. There’s not a bunch of stuff available out there right now. There’s a few pretty expensive parts on a used Prius as well. Brake actuator. Anything battery related. Cat converter. I’d have just bought a new-ish Prius if I could find one but it’s not like there’s just fields of them sitting.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Steve412 said:


> “Hypothetical used car” guys are always the best. There’s not a bunch of stuff available out there right now. There’s a few pretty expensive parts on a used Prius as well. Brake actuator. Anything battery related. Cat converter. I’d have just bought a new-ish Prius if I could find one but it’s not like there’s just fields of them sitting.


You can get a 2-year newer version of the car I bought for 10K a couple years ago, for around 14-15K now. Still 1/2, 1/3rd price of new EV. No range anxiety. Much less depreciation.

Look at Ford Hybrids.

But the truth is, with upfront fares and decreased rates, and a glut of new drivers, this is absolutely the worst time to buy a car for rideshare. Ya screwed the pooch!


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

OldBay said:


> You can get a 2-year newer version of the car I bought for 10K a couple years ago, for around 14-15K now. Still 1/2, 1/3rd price of new EV. No range anxiety. Much less depreciation.
> 
> Look at Ford Hybrids.
> 
> But the truth is, with upfront fares and decreased rates, and a glut of new drivers, this is absolutely the worst time to buy a car for rideshare. Ya screwed the pooch!


It's a tough calculation between having a car payment vs the unexpected expenses of major repairs. I wanted to buy a Chevy Bolt a year ago, but didn't get it done before the stop sale, and in the last year have spent about $6k in major repairs to a 2017 Chevy Cruze (transmission, computer, shocks, brakes (ok, not THAT unexpected), tires. I was again at the point where the Cruze simply isn't running right, and faced again the prospect of new major repairs. I guarantee I could drop $2k on that car tomorrow and have it drive exactly the same afterwards. Hybrids aren't cheap to repair either. I had a 2012 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid that I drove to 190k, but it needed a new hybrid transmission and I was quoted $8k. I still get alerts about it from Hyundai and Carfax, so no one new has registered it since I traded it almost 5 years ago. It likely got scrapped.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> It's a tough calculation between having a car payment vs the unexpected expenses of major repairs. I wanted to buy a Chevy Bolt a year ago, but didn't get it done before the stop sale, and in the last year have spent about $6k in major repairs to a 2017 Chevy Cruze (transmission, computer, shocks, brakes (ok, not THAT unexpected), tires. I was again at the point where the Cruze simply isn't running right, and faced again the prospect of new major repairs. I guarantee I could drop $2k on that car tomorrow and have it drive exactly the same afterwards. Hybrids aren't cheap to repair either. I had a 2012 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid that I drove to 190k, but it needed a new hybrid transmission and I was quoted $8k. I still get alerts about it from Hyundai and Carfax, so no one new has registered it since I traded it almost 5 years ago. It likely got scrapped.


Yeah, cvt is the big worry with a hybrid. Used low milage trans installed at an independent shop usually around 3-4K, less than half of dealer.

My car has 80K and could blow up with expensive repairs any time and change my tune.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Yeah, cvt is the big worry with a hybrid. Used low milage trans installed at an independent shop usually around 3-4K, less than half of dealer.
> 
> My car has 80K and could blow up with expensive repairs any time and change my tune.





OldBay said:


> Yeah, cvt is the big worry with a hybrid. Used low milage trans installed at an independent shop usually around 3-4K, less than half of dealer.
> 
> My car has 80K and could blow up with expensive repairs any time and change my tune.


The other side of the problem is the lost income when your car is in the shop for a major repair. I've lost weeks of income due to mechanical issues. At a certain point it's just easier to have a predictable car payment, vs unpredictable repair costs/lost income.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Do drivers of electric Audi's drive like tools, in common with their gas-driven Audi brethren, or do they drive properly? Asking for a friend.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

elelegido said:


> Do drivers of electric Audi's drive like tools, in common with their gas-driven Audi brethren, or do they drive properly? Asking for a friend.


Audis depreciate faster than all other luxury brands, so they become part of thug life much more frequently. 

Electric audis..may hold value better. Idk.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Audis depreciate faster than all other luxury brands, so they become part of thug life much more frequently.
> 
> Electric audis..may hold value better. Idk.


There aren't a lot of EV chargers where the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th owners live


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Now that I have an EV, I've noticed I am getting UberGreen rides from people I seriously doubt give a crap about riding in an EV. So I checked the passenger app, and found that Uber is giving a discount to take UberGreen. I am guessing this is happening when I am logged in. I tried the passenger app after I logged off and no UberGreen option popped up.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

We don’t have Uber green. Does it pay you anything more than the extra dollar? If it’s a cheaper option than UberX for the rider, clientele and rides will probably be garbage.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Steve412 said:


> We don’t have Uber green. Does it pay you anything more than the extra dollar? If it’s a cheaper option than UberX for the rider, clientele and rides will probably be garbage.


It does not seem to pay any extra


----------



## Ah baba (5 mo ago)

Atom guy said:


> It does not seem to pay any extra


When you drive electric do you get $1 extra for all rides?


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Ah baba said:


> When you drive electric do you get $1 extra for all rides?


Yes supposedly you get one dollar extra for every ride through the end of this year. Up to 4000. My minimum’s are $6.21 right now.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Seats still super uncomfortable. Level 3 charging speed sucks. Not enough range to offset the slow charging speed or dearth of fast chargers. I’m making it work and generally like the car. But things could be better

for example there’s chargers near our airport. But they aren’t in the airport so I’m stuck close but not in the queue. That charger is 20mi from downtown and 5 Mi from airport drop off. So if I get an airport ride I can go charge. But looking at like 13 minutes level 3 to just recoup the miles (50) assuming I picked up downtown and went to the airport and then dropped off downtown. So 13 minutes to get back to where I was before the 2 runs and then another 15-30 minutes to get something like 50-100 miles.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Another gimmick till end of year. You guys ever think with all the pushing by government of EV
THIER will be EV LINES SOON AS SUPER STATIONS


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Steve412 said:


> Bolt EUV after 2 1/2 months.
> Seats still super uncomfortable. Level 3 charging speed sucks. Not enough range to offset the slow charging speed or dearth of fast chargers. I’m making it work and generally like the car. But things could be better
> 
> for example there’s chargers near our airport. But they aren’t in the airport so I’m stuck close but not in the queue. That charger is 20mi from downtown and 5 Mi from airport drop off. So if I get an airport ride I can go charge. But looking at like 13 minutes level 3 to just recoup the miles (50) assuming I picked up downtown and went to the airport and then dropped off downtown. So 13 minutes to get back to where I was before the 2 runs and then another 15-30 minutes to get something like 50-100 miles.


How many miles do you drive a day? I rarely break 200 so the Bolt EUV has worked perfectly for me. I can charge at home, so that helps. Yes, I agree the seats are too hard


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Typically around 300-350. I live in the country so there’s a dearth of charging stations on the way home. I don’t like going down into the orange range on the way home. During the weekend it’s easy to get a bunch of shorties and keep the mileage down. But like a Monday-Thursday you kinda gotta take whatever rides you can. Our airport surges constantly so I tend to have a lot of longer rides.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Steve412 said:


> Typically around 300-350. I live in the country so there’s a dearth of charging stations on the way home. I don’t like going down into the orange range on the way home. During the weekend it’s easy to get a bunch of shorties and keep the mileage down. But like a Monday-Thursday you kinda gotta take whatever rides you can. Our airport surges constantly so I tend to have a lot of longer rides.


Yikes! I can see why the Bolt might be difficult. I keep my trips as local as possible. I usually decline any trio over 30 minutes. 30 minutes gets me far out of the busy zone in my area.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> Yikes! I can see why the Bolt might be difficult. I keep my trips as local as possible. I usually decline any trio over 30 minutes. 30 minutes gets me far out of the busy zone in my area.


Yeah unless it’s surging in the city during the week it’s hard. There’s a bunch of potential landmine rides since Uber doesn’t show destination. Lyft does, and you should see the rides that get offered. Can only assume Uber is offering similar rides. Quest isn’t worth grinding at this point. I don’t mind running the college kids around the neighborhood but without much surge or boost+ 3 shorties in an hour is like $20 and still gotta pray you’re not stepping on a landmine.

I will make this work but I’d be better off with one of those magical low mileage cheaply priced unicorn Priuii that people seem to think exist and are readily available and easy to find.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Steve412 said:


> Yeah unless it’s surging in the city during the week it’s hard. There’s a bunch of potential landmine rides since Uber doesn’t show destination. Lyft does, and you should see the rides that get offered. Can only assume Uber is offering similar rides. Quest isn’t worth grinding at this point. I don’t mind running the college kids around the neighborhood but without much surge or boost+ 3 shorties in an hour is like $20 and still gotta pray you’re not stepping on a landmine.
> 
> I will make this work but I’d be better off with one of those magical low mileage cheaply priced unicorn Priuii that people seem to think exist and are readily available and easy to find.


Check out Ford hybrids. Escape, Fusion, CMAX. These are usually 5K less than equivalent mile/year Prius. Are they as reliable? Probably not, but the 5K you save up front will cover alot of repairs.

In a few months prices will start coming down and it might be a good time to start looking.


----------



## Sixotoo (4 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> I'll get 4x the mileage out of my F-150 for that same $30,000 than you will out of that egg beater.
> 
> I'm also more likely to survive an accident too.
> 
> Electric SUV with 800+ mile range will beat me on profitablity on investment most likely, none currently available yet.


Wait, you are doing rideshare in an f-150?


----------



## Sixotoo (4 mo ago)

Congrats on your switch. It’s funny, the oil companies have been spreading so much misinfo on electric cars. Which I personally love because it’s that much longer my passengers go crazy over my Tesla. Big tips shhhhh. I can convert 1 person at a time and I love it. Expensive to buy but dirt cheap to operate. Fun, impressive, cheap, pax go crazy about it. You literally have a captive audience to tell them about the future. I have fun all day giving paid rides and they love it. 
quote “I about fell over when Uber said they were sending a Tesla” I hear it several times a day not a week.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Sixotoo said:


> Congrats on your switch. It’s funny, the oil companies have been spreading so much misinfo on electric cars. Which I personally love because it’s that much longer my passengers go crazy over my Tesla. Big tips shhhhh. I can convert 1 person at a time and I love it. Expensive to buy but dirt cheap to operate. Fun, impressive, cheap, pax go crazy about it. You literally have a captive audience to tell them about the future. I have fun all day giving paid rides and they love it.
> quote “I about fell over when Uber said they were sending a Tesla” I hear it several times a day not a week.


I do not get the same reaction in my Chevy Bolt EUV. Only a few people even recognized it as an EV at all.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Sixotoo said:


> Congrats on your switch. It’s funny, the oil companies have been spreading so much misinfo on electric cars. Which I personally love because it’s that much longer my passengers go crazy over my Tesla. Big tips shhhhh. I can convert 1 person at a time and I love it. Expensive to buy but dirt cheap to operate. Fun, impressive, cheap, pax go crazy about it. You literally have a captive audience to tell them about the future. I have fun all day giving paid rides and they love it.
> quote “I about fell over when Uber said they were sending a Tesla” I hear it several times a day not a week.


Well happiness and love from paxholes is all that matter. After all, that's why we all do this gig ...


----------



## TimDrivesTheUberInChicago (4 mo ago)

Just some quick notes from another Bolt EUV Uber driver. DISCLAIMER: I didn't have time to read this entire thread, so some of my info may already have been covered.

I actually had to tell Uber there was a difference between the Bolt EV and the Bolt EUV. At first. they simply had me registered with a "Chevrolet Bolt." I had to send them screen shots of web pages showing the two different models. Once they finally got that figured out, they had it showing as qualifying for Uber XL. It has five seats  I had to contact Uber again to make this change. Now I'm trying to get them to realize it should qualify for Uber Comfort and Comfort Electric. Hopefully that happens soon. The vehicles they give as examples for Comfort Electric (Tesla Model 3, Polestar 2, and Mustang Mach-E), the Bolt EUV has more rear legroom than all three of those!

As far as actually driving the Bolt EUV for Uber, I've been doing so for about four months now (in Chicago, if you didn't catch that from my screen name). It has been a pretty positive experience overall. I came from a 2013 Volkswagen Passat 2.5 SE, which offers a nice ride and a lot of passenger and cargo volume. Not much difference with the Bolt EUV. Slightly smaller rear seat than the Passat, but still better than a lot of cars people drive for Uber. I tend to drive an average of about 125 miles while logged in with Uber per shift (part time), so the Bolt EUV's EPA 247 miles of range is typically enough for me. I've had instances of getting longer rides "away from civilization" that can make it more challenging to accomplish my goals that night, but in general I'm typically only needing to charge overnight in my garage.

I've also had a ton of interest from passengers about my Bolt EUV. I'd say easily 30-40% of passengers ask me at least basic questions about it, if not have a full-fledged conversation about every aspect of it! The amount I was able to get my car for and how much I was still able to get selling my old car played a huge role in my choice of the Bolt EUV. And I know it's not possible for everyone to drive a car like this. I even say that to my passengers. If you're taking longer trips, the DCFC speed definitely leaves something to be desired. I'm ok with that (at least for now) because I do not tend to take long trips with this car. I think it's a great car for urban driving (and urban/suburban Uber driving).

And if anyone else on here drives a Bolt EUV for Uber, let's all tell Uber to allow this vehicle to qualify for Uber Comfort and Comfort Electric!


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I've now been driving the Bolt EUV for almost 3 months doing full time rideshare. Totally love it. However, since I got the Bolt, I have purchased a second vehicle: a 2022 Ford Maverick hybrid pickup truck. The Maverick hybrid is rated at 42 city/33 highway. The back seat is a little tighter than the Bolt, mostly due to the hump in the floor and less leg room. The door sill is also not flat to the floor like the Bolt. However, I had a chance to drive the Maverick for Lyft today, and the little truck got 47.9 mpg over 97 miles. At that fuel economy, and using $3.25 gas, the Maverick is actually cheaper for me (paying high CT electricity rates) to fuel than the Bolt. 

Moral of the story is, if you are trying to save money on fuel expense, and you don't have access to a home EV charger, check out a hybrid. Cost wise it'll be cheaper to buy, and possibly cheaper to refuel as well. Strange but true. You do miss out on the $1/trip EV incentive, though.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

TimDrivesTheUberInChicago said:


> I actually had to tell Uber there was a difference between the Bolt EV and the Bolt EUV. At first. they simply had me registered with a "Chevrolet Bolt." I had to send them screen shots of web pages showing the two different models. Once they finally got that figured out, they had it showing as qualifying for Uber XL. It has five seats  I had to contact Uber again to make this change. Now I'm trying to get them to realize it should qualify for Uber Comfort and Comfort Electric.


Welcome to the forum, and thanks for the post. You are saying some interesting things about the EUV (I have been using a Bolt EV for uber for four years). I would be surprised if the EUV made it to comfort, but I'm a bit surprised that the other EV models you mentioned made it. I'm not an expert on Comfort.

But I am really surprised you got Uber to classify the EUV separately, because it is so similar to the EV. Storage is virtually the same. But it must be that extra leg room in the back seat that made the difference, and helped boost the car from X to XL. Especially since both the EV an EUV seat 5 (4 pax and the driver).

All in all this makes the EUV a compelling car for rideshare for the first time ever over the EV.

BTW, the best explanation I've heard for why GM expanded rear leg room at the expense of leaving rear storage virtually the same is because GM wants to sell a lot of Bolts in China, and the Chinese place a high value on _being driven_, thus the additional space.


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

XL was some Uber tech's mistake as they need to fit 6 passengers (7 seats) vs Uber X 4 passengers standard 5 seats.

Don't think I'll give into spending $12,000 more to go to the Electric Blazer 2LT at $47,000. Looking into other options. Even at miracle 0% 72 months it's $167 extra a month to save $300+ a month charging vs gas in California with 1,000 miles a week range.




TimDrivesTheUberInChicago said:


> Now I'm trying to get them to realize it should qualify for Uber Comfort and Comfort Electric. Hopefully that happens soon. The vehicles they give as examples for Comfort Electric (Tesla Model 3, Polestar 2, and Mustang Mach-E), the Bolt EUV has more rear legroom than all three of those!
> 
> And if anyone else on here drives a Bolt EUV for Uber, let's all tell Uber to allow this vehicle to qualify for Uber Comfort and Comfort Electric!


Legroom doesn't mean anything when you can't fit 3 people *side to side comfort*ably because it has* 3-4 inches less hiproom and 6-7 inches less shoulder room *in the back. That is why it is not a Comfort option. Camrys also had just an inch difference Blazer vs Camry and Mache E still has a few inches extra passenger width.
This chart is a comparison of most of those. Don't know the Blazer EV specs are vs current gas version, but doubt it will change. Added in a "compact" Corolla for it's 1/0th inch vs the Bolt EUV vs Camry which is a Comfort car.
Riders aren't going to be thinking about legroom when they're squeezed in side to side.
Based off some USNews data https://cars.usnews.com/cars-trucks/compare
Not added into chart mess the Polestar is barely better than the EUV at 52.6 rear/2nd shoulder only 7/10ths more, but 3 more inches hip room at 53.3, also Polestar only has 33 rear legroom, shorter than all of these. Regular Bolt 52.76 rear shoulder, 50.63 rear hip.
Who knows what they're measuring with legroom when a driver or front passenger can always move the seat forward or back.
According to Uber they only mention Comfort having more legroom than compact vehicles though.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Yes. Shoulder room (side-to-side) is another point where the EV and EUV Bolt are the same. The Bolt was built on the chassis of the Sonic, a sub-compact car. A get a lot of positive comments on the interior roominess of the Bolt, but I also get a lot of groans and seat belt fastening delays when I load up 3 in the back. It makes it harder to force a 3 passenger trip all in the back. Which is a shame because I don't want the 3rd pax in the front.


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

Yeah, the width of the Bolt is the reason I'll be trading it ii n once other options are available. I have both a Blazer EV RS and a Lyriq AWD reserved. If I can afford the Lyriq I'm gonna get that, if I can't then the Blazer is my fall back choice.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Mr.Do said:


> Yeah, the width of the Bolt is the reason I'll be trading it ii n once other options are available. I have both a Blazer EV RS and a Lyriq AWD reserved. If I can afford the Lyriq I'm gonna get that, if I can't then the Blazer is my fall back choice.


Did you look at the Chevy Equinox, and compare its width to the Blazer?


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Did you look at the Chevy Equinox, and compare its width to the Blazer?


I haven't seriously considered the new Equinox. In general, I prefer larger cars. In the 2 months I've been driving with my Bolt I have already seen some of its limitations. Just the other day I had a pax with limited mobility and required a walker to get around. I couldn't get that walker to fit in the trunk area or the front seat. Also, fitting 3 full sized adults is also a real challenge in the Bolt. My understanding is the Equinox is basically the replacement for the Bolt. Meaning roughly the same size, while the Blazer is more of a mid sized SUV. So with just that I already would rather have the Blazer. But it is also true I have not sat in wany of them. It could be that the Equinox is large enough. I'll check them all out once they are available and make a final decision then.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Mr.Do said:


> I haven't seriously considered the new Equinox. In general, I prefer larger cars. In the 2 months I've been driving with my Bolt I have already seen some of its limitations. Just the other day I had a pax with limited mobility and required a walker to get around. I couldn't get that walker to fit in the trunk area or the front seat. Also, fitting 3 full sized adults is also a real challenge in the Bolt. My understanding is the Equinox is basically the replacement for the Bolt. Meaning roughly the same size, while the Blazer is more of a mid sized SUV. So with just that I already would rather have the Blazer. But it is also true I have not sat in wany of them. It could be that the Equinox is large enough. I'll check them all out once they are available and make a final decision then.


I'll have to look it up. Although the Eq _may_ replace the bolt, it is a totally different platform. The bolt as I mentioned was a compromise vehicle because GM did not want to spend the time and money in 2014-2016 on a built-from-the-ground up EV, and the form factor of the bolt rendered good range. In fact, the bolt was the first _affordable (_under 50K), _long range_ (over 200 miles) EV to hit the market (it beat the Model 3 to market). But it was a stop gap. I used to eyeball the ICS eq on the streets and think "hey that's a good sized SUV to port to electric.


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> I'll have to look it up. Although the Eq _may_ replace the bolt, it is a totally different platform. The bolt as I mentioned was a compromise vehicle because GM did not want to spend the time and money in 2014-2016 on a built-from-the-ground up EV, and the form factor of the bolt rendered good range. In fact, the bolt was the first _affordable (_under 50K), _long range_ (over 200 miles) EV to hit the market (it beat the Model 3 to market). But it was a stop gap. I used to eyeball the ICS eq on the streets and think "hey that's a good sized SUV to port to electric.


Yes, I know it is a different platform, but I still think they are in the same size category. The Equinox might be a little bigger, they look pretty close to me, but hey, maybe my eye deceive me and i can settle for the Equinox. I don't think so though. They are all going to be great cars either way.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Just looked it up out of curiosity. The Bolt is 69.5" wide. The Equinox is 72.6". The Blazer is 76.7". So yeah, your Blazer is a bigger vehicle for sure (on all measurements).

I am going to stick with my Bolt for the foreseeable future due the excellent terms when I bought it last year. But I always keep my eye peeled for what I'd jump into if life pushes me in that direction. But if I do upgrade I want to a car that let's me load up golf clubs in the hatch. I pick up a lot of golfers and the only place the clubs fit is the front seat. That may require the Blazer!


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Just looked it up out of curiosity. The Bolt is 69.5" wide. The Equinox is 72.6". The Blazer is 76.7". So yeah, your Blazer is a bigger vehicle for sure (on all measurements).
> 
> I am going to stick with my Bolt for the foreseeable future due the excellent terms when I bought it last year. But I always keep my eye peeled for what I'd jump into if life pushes me in that direction. But if I do upgrade I want to a car that let's me load up golf clubs in the hatch. I pick up a lot of golfers and the only place the clubs fit is the front seat. That may require the Blazer!


So the Equinox is about 2" wider. Still seems pretty narrow to me. But like I've said, I prefer larger cars so what's right for me may not be right for anyone else.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

The Bolt is really nice as a go-kart.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Question for the Bolt folks: Does Uber have some sort of incentive program for it or only what Chevy offers?


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Question for the Bolt folks: Does Uber have some sort of incentive program for it or only what Chevy offers?


Yes. Uber has special incentive of $2,000 off for the Chevy Bolt. The Bolt is the only EV that qualifies. You have to specify this and be able to prove you have an active Uber Driver account. I don't know the exact specifics (IE: do you need to be signed up for a certain time or have made a certain number of trip before you qualify?) since i've been driving pretty regular for a couple years, but the dealer had no problem giving me the extra $2k extra discount over the deal I made with him.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Mr.Do said:


> Yes. Uber has special incentive of $2,000 off for the Chevy Bolt. The Bolt is the only EV that qualifies. You have to specify this and be able to prove you have an active Uber Driver account. I don't know the exact specifics (IE: do you need to be signed up for a certain time or have made a certain number of trip before you qualify?) since I've been driving pretty regular for a couple years, but the dealer had no problem giving me the extra $2k extra discount over the deal I made with him.


Got it, so you would just ask for it at the dealership. I've been driving for a while so "qualifying" shouldn't be an issue. Cool, I'm going to check it out, see if I like the car.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Got it, so you would just ask for it at the dealership. I've been driving for a while so "qualifying" shouldn't be an issue. Cool, I'm going to check it out, see if I like the car.


Just one tip regarding this. GM is often offering incentives for the Bolt. They may or may not be doing so when you go shopping but if they are be careful with them in terms of the incentives being cumulative, or one-cancels-the-other. You see what I mean? The salespeople tend to assume cumulative because they want to make a sale. The back office, not so much. Point being, listen carefully to sales, and then be sure the final paperwork reflects both the uber discount, as well as all other discounts promised.

Don't ask me how I know this. ;>


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

Unless they widen out the EV Equinox the gas Equinox is in the middle/lesser width barely 1 1/2 inch wide more hip room than EUV and 3 1/2 more shoulder room (3 less shoulder room than Blazer and 2 1/2 inches less hip room.)
For now I might switch over to a used Lexus ES 300 Hybrid car which is the same price as a new Camry Hybrid XSE.
My main electric car in mind is some Hyundai Ioniq 6 if it's going to be around the $40,000 range.
22 mpg Blazer 2LT I have now is killing me with gas mileage at 22 combined mpg, not 24 combined they suggest with more street driving.
Trade in value market went way downhill about to hit 30,000 miles in less than a year it suddenly dropped being worth around $37,000 at around 17,000 miles to $33,000 carmax offers in the 25,000 miles range.

Uber actually links a calculator where you can plug in cars and see the real comparisons cost to own, charging, gas etc.
Random examples with the Ioniq 5 SUV (no data on the 6 car yet) Basically $400-$500+ extra in gas a month vs how much it'd cost to charge.
The website breaks it down with the mouse pointer over the chart.
Uber | Compare Electric Vehicles Shopping Adviser (zappy-ride.com)









This page has more info including the Chevy incentives along with those expense $300 a week rental EV options to test 1 out.

The Road to Zero Emissions | Drive | Uber











Offer valid through 1/3/2023 on 2021 Chevrolet Bolt EV vehicles. Not available with special financing, leases, and some other offers. Must take new retail delivery by 1/3/2023.

⁵The Cash Allowance is available through participating Chevy dealerships only. Not available with special financing, leases, and some other offers. Must take new retail delivery by 1/3/2023.

⁶Offer valid through 1/3/2022 on 2022 Chevrolet Bolt EV and EUV vehicles. Not available with special financing, leases, and some other offers. Must take new retail delivery by 5/2/2022.


----------



## p7wang (12 mo ago)

Lyft rolls out a suite of incentives to encourage electric vehicle adoption among drivers


Ride-share giant Lyft announced new incentives to encourage drivers to switch to electric vehicles with additional earnings opportunities and discounts...




electrek.co


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

p7wang said:


> Lyft rolls out a suite of incentives to encourage electric vehicle adoption among drivers
> 
> 
> Ride-share giant Lyft announced new incentives to encourage drivers to switch to electric vehicles with additional earnings opportunities and discounts...
> ...


Wow that was disappointing. Only earnings incentives in California, and some discounted EV charging.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

*Earnings incentive*: Drivers (only in California) can earn up to $150 extra per week by giving 50 rides in their electric vehicles. Earnings bonuses can be kept week after week until they hit $8,100.

50 rides for $150? That's $3 a ride. Or triple what Uber pays. There must be a catch. Wait. Here it is. It's not prorated. You MUST complete all 50 rides to qualify for the bonus. Complete 49 rides and you receive $0. Nor is the ride count cumulative week to week.

This is a nothing burger for part-timers.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

And with Lyft's new "Up front pay" scheme in force, EV drivers will never know if an offer for a ride is less than what's being offered to non-EVrs as a way for Lyft to finance the program.


----------



## Calirolla (Aug 13, 2018)

Lyft in California has to make up their attempt at the failed Prop 30 for the rich to buy their electric vehicles with tax. Now they're trying to get rental options straight from car brands, which I bet they would of done renting anyways not supplying freebies if the Prop went through.

*"Earnings incentive: Drivers (only in California) can earn up to $150 extra per week by giving 50 rides in their electric vehicles. Earnings bonuses can be kept week after week until they hit $8,100."*

That would be the only incentive ever to spend $12,000 more for an EV. But still stuck with an extra $12,000 vehicle and $166+ extra every month for 72 months. Also sounds like Lyft could fall apart prretty soon.


----------

